# Bacon made the easy way...



## fpnmf

No weighing,no calculator, just a simple recipe that works quite well, from a man I have known all my life. 

Pops Dad..Carl Fassett owned a store and was very highly regarded for his smoked and cured products.

There are lots of ways to make bacon. This is what I use. From Pops6927..

real simple curing brine:

 for every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)

1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix

1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt

stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in

weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed

Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.

You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce.  The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces).  You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters.

I add pepper,onion, garlic, old bay.

My buddy Raptor and I split a 4 bellie case a few weeks ago.

Cut them up and put them in a bucket with the cure mix...then into the spare fridge for 15 days.

No specific reason for 15 days..it just worked out that way.

Rinsed and put back in the fridge with a generous coating of pepper onion and garlic on half. Added a thick coat of Slap Yer Mama on the other half.

2 days later they got 34 hours of pecan dust smoke using 2 amazens.

Sliced off the skins with ease using my Granpas steel filet knife.. Skin side down cutting like skinning fish.

Back into the fridge for a couple days.

Used my awesome Berkel commercial slicer and had 22 pounds sliced and 2 pounds of ends in no time.

Vac packed using Lisa Bs superb bags.

Try it you will like it..

Here's the B-View. Enjoy!!


----------



## raptor700

Awesome neighbor,

sliced thin, just the way i like it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I used the same brine recipe...................... Thanks Pop's
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mine are in the smokehouse as we speak, may need to use your slicer


----------



## rp ribking

Thanks Craig!!!


----------



## shoneyboy

This is the simplest recipe I have ever used......and makes some of the best bacon I have ever eaten!!! The hardest part of this recipe is to leave it alone!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly

Looks awesome Craig


----------



## fpnmf

raptor700 said:


> I used the same brine recipe...................... Thanks Pop's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are in the smokehouse as we speak, may need to use your slicer


Come on over!!


----------



## pops6927

Thank you so much for posting this!  All the time we horsed around at the store running up and down, out in the playhouse, in the attic, they were making ton after ton of the very same bacon;  it's great to know that we're carrying on this same process ourselves to pass down to our children and grandchildren!  But, some of the things we did in those parts we'll never tell, lol!


----------



## viper1

Nice Bacon bet it smells and tastes great!


----------



## bluebombersfan

I just made 10lbs of the same bacon!  Nothing beats it!!!  Great job!!!


----------



## viper1

Bacon is my favorite meat!


----------



## viper1

Keep up posting! And I love the pics.


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks great!!!!! Gotta give Pops Brine a try.


----------



## gersus

Looks awesome!!! I just can't get enough bacon pics!


----------



## sam3

Great post, this site is so helpful.

One question, were you running the two amazen's at one time or alternating when one was almost burned out?


----------



## fpnmf

> Originally Posted by *sam3*
> 
> One question, were you running the two amazen's at one time or alternating when one was almost burned out?


Ran them both the entire time..

Gave a great color didnt it..


----------



## sam3

fpnmf said:


> Ran them both the entire time..
> 
> Gave a great color didnt it..


Absolutely!

Looks like I'm going to have to get another AMZNPS. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like the pellets, because I can use them for other cooks. Big fan of the Pecan flavor too. Thanks for the help.


----------



## southernsausage

still looks great!!!


----------



## boykjo

That's some puuurdeeee bacon there Craig..................glad to see you at it again.........I always look forward to your bacon posts....

Joe


----------



## fpnmf

sam3 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to get another AMZNPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the pellets, because I can use them for other cooks. Big fan of the Pecan flavor too. Thanks for the help.


Just light both ends til the new one gets there.


----------



## dic1207

Using this cure, and Vacum Sealing the bacon after smoking, How long do you think the bacon would last? never done this so was curious..


----------



## bmudd14474

Not sure how I missed this Craig. The bacon looks great. I also use Pops brine cure for bacon. Works great.


----------



## hoity toit

[h2]Thanks for posting the recipe and all the photos. I always wanted to try makin some bacon., now thanks to you I can give it a shot. It sure looks pretty,. Nice work.[/h2]


----------



## hickory larry

What temp does it have to be or do you just use the smoke. If just smoke, does the outside ambient temp have affect on how it turns out? Just curious have tried alot of things on this websight all have been good ! Now i'm wanting to go into a totally new area .Any tips are always good Thanx   Very Nice job on the bacon and a very good set of instructions


----------



## fpnmf

Hickory larry said:


> What temp does it have to be or do you just use the smoke. If just smoke, does the outside ambient temp have affect on how it turns out? Just curious have tried alot of things on this websight all have been good ! Now i'm wanting to go into a totally new area .Any tips are always good Thanx   Very Nice job on the bacon and a very good set of instructions


I run the Mes at 100...no specific reason for that temp...don't want it to render the fat.. so not much higher.

Or use no heat at all..most everybody does it little different.

  Have fun!!


----------



## jnorth

Real nice looking bacon there, hope mine turns out as nice.  I'm at day 13 in the brine, I think I'll be smoking it starting tomorrow.


----------



## fpnmf

JNorth said:


> Real nice looking bacon there, hope mine turns out as nice.  I'm at day 13 in the brine, I think I'll be smoking it starting tomorrow.


Wheres the pics???













1000x500px-LL-356f16fd_ThreadisUseless.jpg



__ fpnmf
__ Jul 29, 2012


----------



## unclejoeyv

Do you rinse after the brine? I tried making my own bacon before and it was so salty after cooking that salt crystals formed on it while it was cooking.


----------



## fpnmf

unclejoeyv said:


> Do you rinse after the brine? I tried making my own bacon before and it was so salty after cooking that salt crystals formed on it while it was cooking.


How did you cure it??

Yes..I rinse it off with cold water and pat them dry with paper towels.

Then into the fridge for a few days to pelliclize on cake racks so the air circulates all the way around it.

No.....I do not test fry..using Pops brine recipe it is not needed.

Craig


----------



## unclejoeyv

fpnmf said:


> How did you cure it??
> 
> Yes..I rinse it off with cold water and pat them dry with paper towels.
> 
> Then into the fridge for a few days to pelliclize on cake racks so the air circulates all the way around it.
> 
> No.....I do not test fry..using Pops brine recipe it is not needed.
> 
> Craig


I rubbed it with kosher salt mixed with some pink cure and left it in the fridge a week.

I applied a second coat of kosher salt then let it sit in the fridge for a second week.

Then I rinsed off the surface and patted it dry before smoking.

When I cooked the first few strips I sliced off it was so salty so I soaked both pieces of belly I had overnight in plain water then sliced and froze it.


----------



## fpnmf

unclejoeyv said:


> I rubbed it with kosher salt mixed with some pink cure and left it in the fridge a week.
> 
> I applied a second coat of kosher salt then let it sit in the fridge for a second week.
> 
> Then I rinsed off the surface and patted it dry before smoking.
> 
> When I cooked the first few strips I sliced off it was so salty so I soaked both pieces of belly I had overnight in plain water then sliced and froze it.


EEEEK!!!

Try the easy way next time..it works quite nicely for many folks here.


----------



## unclejoeyv

fpnmf said:


> EEEEK!!!
> 
> Try the easy way next time..it works quite nicely for many folks here.


EEEEK indeed!

After an overnight soak it was passable for first-time homemade bacon but I wouldn't want to have it turn out that way again.

I'll give your method a shot for sure.


----------



## bradysmail1969

Can you give me a line on LIsa B's vacuum bags? I am sick of the low quality ones I am finding in the stores and online.


----------



## fpnmf

Bradysmail1969 said:


> Can you give me a line on LIsa B's vacuum bags? I am sick of the low quality ones I am finding in the stores and online.


Sure..I have the el cheapo saveameal vac packer.

I had nothing but probs with the FS and other bags..thought it was the machine..

I got a package of different sizes of the premium bags from Lisa and no probs since..at all..

She sells great products and is a nice person too!!

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/













bacon10-12 004.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 2, 2012


----------



## chaz g

WOW!! Good looking bacon! When all is said and done with the bacon, what do you do with the skins?  Cut in strips and deep fried,used for flavoring in soups or stews or cleaned up and used for doggie treats? Looks like too good of a resource to waste.

Chaz G


----------



## fpnmf

Chaz G said:


> WOW!! Good looking bacon! When all is said and done with the bacon, what do you do with the skins?  Cut in strips and deep fried,used for flavoring in soups or stews or cleaned up and used for doggie treats? Looks like too good of a resource to waste.
> 
> Chaz G


Thank you...

I used to keep them for lots of stuff...fried pork skins mmmmm.....

Since the type2 arrived I toss it to the dogs across the street..


----------



## calebstringer

Thanks for the brine recipe! I have 50 lbs in three five gallon buckets right now. They went in around 5 pm yesterday. 

In your overview, you say 10-14 days for bellies....I was hoping I could them next Friday (9 days) for a smoke on Saturday. Is this safe or should I leave them?

Thanks again!


----------



## njfoses

This will be a project of mine soon.  If i wanted to add some maple syrup to the equation should i add to the brine, after rinsing off the brine before it goes back in the fridge, or right before it goes in the smoker for a cold smoke?


----------



## toby bryant

You skin the bellies after smoking, my butcher will provide skinned bellies. Is that okay, or do the skins need to be on for the brining and smoking process? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fpnmf

Toby Bryant said:


> You skin the bellies after smoking, my butcher will provide skinned bellies. Is that okay, or do the skins need to be on for the brining and smoking process?
> 
> 
> Either way is OK... I leave them on as it is easier to get it off right outa the smoker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2





njfoses said:


> This will be a project of mine soon.  If i wanted to add some maple syrup to the equation should i add to the brine, after rinsing off the brine before it goes back in the fridge, or right before it goes in the smoker for a cold smoke?



Never tried it...I would add it to the brine if I did tho...


   Craig


----------



## peabody

How about using a venturi type smoke generator? Would it take as long to cold smoke them using a venturi instead of an amazin? It seems that the venturi style of smoke generators produce more smoke. Can't wait to try this method out!


----------



## fpnmf

I just saw this...Yeah it's ok..I used to skin them before smoking them..much easier after the smoke..


Toby Bryant said:


> You skin the bellies after smoking, my butcher will provide skinned bellies. Is that okay, or do the skins need to be on for the brining and smoking process?
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fpnmf

Peabody said:


> How about using a venturi type smoke generator? Would it take as long to cold smoke them using a venturi instead of an amazin? It seems that the venturi style of smoke generators produce more smoke. Can't wait to try this method out!


Never used one or know anyone who has...

We all pretty much are AMAZEN users..

Let us know how it works!!

  Craig


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Peabody said:


> How about using a venturi type smoke generator? Would it take as long to cold smoke them using a venturi instead of an amazin? It seems that the venturi style of smoke generators produce more smoke. Can't wait to try this method out!



More smoke is not necessarily a good thing, meat can only take so much smoke.

I used the venturi-type generators for a few years...i built a few and bought a couple....they're a major pain in the butt compared to the A-Maze-N.
The A-Maze-N produces great smoke and is a pleasure to use.


~Martin


----------



## linguica

I bought a venturi type smoke generator about a year ago.  To walk in to the street and just throw my money into the air would be putting the money to better use.  The contraption required constant attention and still didn't work worth a sh*t. The A-Maze-N produces better smoke and

is practically "set it and forget it"


----------



## jimbo01

I personally like smoked pork skin to cook with beans....any kind of beans but anasazi or pinto are my favorites.   Better than ham!  I like to smoke brisket or pork and have homemade beans and cornbread with a salad or slaw.


----------



## linguica

Jimbo01 said:


> I personally like smoked pork skin to cook with beans....any kind of beans but anasazi or pinto are my favorites.   Better than ham!  I like to smoke brisket or pork and have homemade beans and cornbread with a salad or slaw.


Add Southern style mustard greens cooked with the hock and you have the best truly American meal possible.


----------



## simple

fpnmf, quick question: what is the deciding factor in this time frame:  "10-14 days belly bacon"?? Is it a function of size of the belly?  When it's convenient?  Your original post stated 15 days just because it turned out that way. Is it possible to cure it too long?  Is there something about the meat that I can tell from a visual standpoint that 10 days is/isn't enough?

Sorry for all the questions--I've worked around food and food service for 25 years, and know what improper procedures can do to folks.  Don't want to put anybody (well, there's a few...) through food poisoning.


----------



## fpnmf

simple said:


> fpnmf, quick question: what is the deciding factor in this time frame:  "10-14 days belly bacon"?? Is it a function of size of the belly?  When it's convenient?  Your original post stated 15 days just because it turned out that way. Is it possible to cure it too long?  Is there something about the meat that I can tell from a visual standpoint that 10 days is/isn't enough?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions--I've worked around food and food service for 25 years, and know what improper procedures can do to folks.  Don't want to put anybody (well, there's a few...) through food poisoning.


Hey Simple!!

Once it hits 10 days it is a matter of convenience with me...Pops sez if its more than 2 inches thick add a certain number of days per 1/4 or 1/2 inch..

I am sure it can be over cured...but I have never seen a reference to that here..

Here's where I get the info... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

I grew up with Pops...trust him completely when it comes to any meat related info..   (hehehehehe)

  Craig


----------



## simple

fpnmf said:


> Hey Simple!!
> 
> Once it hits 10 days it is a matter of convenience with me...Pops sez if its more than 2 inches thick add a certain number of days per 1/4 or 1/2 inch..;
> 
> 
> Craig


2 inches thick?? I wish I could just find one that thick.  My last one was close to 1 1/2 inches thick at one point, but closer to 1 inch overall.  I have tried bellies now from 4 different butchers, and have yet to find a good thick one.  The good news is that even the little ones make good eatin'.  And of course you_ hav_e to eat more since the bacon is so smal
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





l....


----------



## atcnick

1/3-1 cup is wide range.  If I have no reason to make low salt bacon should I use a full 1 cup?  Or less?   Thanks


----------



## diggingdogfarm

atcnick said:


> 1/3-1 cup is wide range.  If I have no reason to make low salt bacon should I use a full 1 cup?  Or less?   Thanks



It's up to you.
Kind of depends on what salt you're using.

A cup of Morton's pickling salt weighs ~296 grams, Morton's kosher salt  ~248 grams and Diamond Crystal kosher ~181 grams.
So there's a big difference in the salt level when using volume measurements depending on what salt is used.

I'm pretty sure that Pops said that the standard brine is intended be about 30 degrees SAL.
That equates to ~310 grams of salt per gallon of water.


~Martin


----------



## dirtsailor2003

njfoses said:


> This will be a project of mine soon.  If i wanted to add some maple syrup to the equation should i add to the brine, after rinsing off the brine before it goes back in the fridge, or right before it goes in the smoker for a cold smoke?


So far my experience with adding flavors is that I didn't get much flavor when I added what I wanted to the brine. So I would coat it after rinsing and prior to the drying phase.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

atcnick said:


> 1/3-1 cup is wide range. If I have no reason to make low salt bacon should I use a full 1 cup? Or less? Thanks


The first batch I made we did 1/3 cup. We don't like our bacon super salty. It was determined that for our tastes that wasn't salty enough. So for the batch that I have brining right now I upped the salt to 1/2 cup. If that isn't enough I'll modify again with the next batch.


----------



## pops6927

atcnick said:


> 1/3-1 cup is wide range. If I have no reason to make low salt bacon should I use a full 1 cup? Or less? Thanks


I use plain non-iodized table salt, a low of 1/3rd of a cup to a high of 1 cup.  I am on a salt-restricted diet so I gravitate to the 1/3 rd cup myself, but anywhere in between it's up to you; my preference is not by taste, but by lo-salt content (if I had my druthers, I'd druther have 1 cup myself, but the doctor sez "NO NO!").  And this is what it's all about; your preferences within acceptable limits.


----------



## pops6927

fpnmf said:


> Hey Simple!!
> 
> Once it hits 10 days it is a matter of convenience with me...Pops sez if its more than 2 inches thick add a certain number of days per 1/4 or 1/2 inch..
> 
> I am sure it can be over cured...but I have never seen a reference to that here..
> 
> Here's where I get the info... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine
> 
> I grew up with Pops...trust him completely when it comes to any meat related info..   (hehehehehe)
> 
> Craig


Craig, thank you so much for fielding everyone's questions!   

Over-curing starts at 45+ days in the brine; it will start breaking down the proteins into mush at that point.  We have had to get near that limit at the height of Custom season at the store, taking in hundreds and hundreds of pounds of pork daily and processing it.  I'd spent more than my share of Christmas and New Year's day processing custom pork many many times!  But under normal circumstances, you'd keep the flow going in moderation, smoking enough of retail and custom smoke daily and stay abreast of it.


----------



## kingfishcam

So, just to clearify on the over brine questions..
I have bellie that is about 1-1/4 inch thick, but the one end is probably 2-1/2 inch thick.  So 14 days in the brine will be enough, and is not even close to over the limit?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

kingfishcam said:


> So, just to clearify on the over brine questions..
> I have bellie that is about 1-1/4 inch thick, but the one end is probably 2-1/2 inch thick. So 14 days in the brine will be enough, and is not even close to over the limit?


You should be fine at 14 days. 45 days is the max, so at 14 days you aren't even half way close!


----------



## atcnick

Pops6927 said:


> I use plain non-iodized table salt, a low of 1/3rd of a cup to a high of 1 cup.  I am on a salt-restricted diet so I gravitate to the 1/3 rd cup myself, but anywhere in between it's up to you; my preference is not by taste, but by lo-salt content (if I had my druthers, I'd druther have 1 cup myself, but the doctor sez "NO NO!").  And this is what it's all about; your preferences within acceptable limits.



Thanks pops.  That was going to be my next question,  which size sea salt you used?  I'm trying to convert the measurement to the equivilant amount of Morton's kosher salt.  Can't seem to find a conversion


----------



## atcnick

Just found this conversion table:

http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-home/culinary-salts/salt-conversion-chart


Looks like 1 1/4 cup of kosher salt would be the right amount for one cup of table salt or fine grind sea salt.


----------



## fpnmf

atcnick said:


> Just found this conversion table:
> 
> http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-home/culinary-salts/salt-conversion-chart
> 
> 
> Looks like 1 1/4 cup of kosher salt would be the right amount for one cup of table salt or fine grind sea salt.


Thanks for posting this Nick...

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf

kingfishcam said:


> So, just to clearify on the over brine questions..
> I have bellie that is about 1-1/4 inch thick, but the one end is probably 2-1/2 inch thick. So 14 days in the brine will be enough, and is not even close to over the limit?


MMMM ..I would like to see a picture of the 2.5 inch thick slab...

I havent had one over 2 inches yet..

  Craig


----------



## kingfishcam

Just one end is about 2.5 thick.  The slab looks like it was just cut fat on one end.


----------



## gbduke

looks fricken awesome!!!!!great job


----------



## jwick

Going to be attempting Pops brine this Friday.  Does anybody have a gallon of brine per pound of belly estimate?  My local meet market sells the belly in 12-15lb slabs and just wondering how much brine I should be mixing up.


----------



## woodcutter

jwick said:


> Going to be attempting Pops brine this Friday.  Does anybody have a gallon of brine per pound of belly estimate?  My local meet market sells the belly in 12-15lb slabs and just wondering how much brine I should be mixing up.


I have not made belly bacon with Pop's brine but have made Canadian bacon where I had 2 whole loins or 16lbs of pork in a plastic Coleman cooler. Everything must be submerged and 16 lbs of pork and 1 gallon of brine was a cooler full.


----------



## kingfishcam

I used 3 gallons with 12.5 pounds in a 5 gallon bucket.  Then I put a dinner plate on top to keep the meat submerged.


----------



## humdinger

I like that idea Kingfish. How'd your bacon from February turn out?


----------



## kingfishcam

Humdinger said:


> I like that idea Kingfish. How'd your bacon from February turn out?



The test fry went really well.  I started the smoke, and had some heavy white smoke from damp pellets.  Once I figured out the problem, it was to late.  Had a bit of campfire taste to it.  Rookie lessons learned, but still edible.


----------



## humdinger

Hmm, sorry to hear that. Is there a chance maybe it will mellow out with time?

I gotta take a stab at Bacon. Looks so good, and fun. Plus I have a nice slicer and vac sealer so I got no excuses. If I make it to the Michigan gathering this summer I plan to chat with you about it. Take care.


----------



## chappy4o

How long will the bacon keep using pops brine?


----------



## fpnmf

Chappy4o said:


> How long will the bacon keep using pops brine?


If you mean after its sliced, vac packed and frozen I have some about 8 months old now and as good as when it was smoked..

I pack by the pound and once thawed it stays good for weeks..none have made it past that..gets eaten..

                          Craig


----------



## chappy4o

fpnmf said:


> If you mean after its sliced, vac packed and frozen I have some about 8 months old now and as good as when it was smoked..
> 
> I pack by the pound and once thawed it stays good for weeks..none have made it past that..gets eaten..
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig can't wait to make my first batch. . . How much (lbs) would you recommend for a first try?


----------



## fpnmf

Chappy4o said:


> Thanks Craig can't wait to make my first batch. . . How much (lbs) would you recommend for a first try?


Yer welcome!!

It's a slippery slope making bacon....once you start there is no turning back..

Figure you will have 3 weeks in the process..get two bellies (about 25 pounds) ..then you will have enough to get ya by for a while.

   Craig


----------



## chappy4o

Sweet. . . Now all I need is an amazn or four lol


----------



## kingfishcam

Humdinger said:


> Hmm, sorry to hear that. Is there a chance maybe it will mellow out with time?
> 
> I gotta take a stab at Bacon. Looks so good, and fun. Plus I have a nice slicer and vac sealer so I got no excuses. If I make it to the Michigan gathering this summer I plan to chat with you about it. Take care.


I am not sure if it will mellow.  Maybe try some next week..


----------



## kingfishcam

Humdinger said:


> Hmm, sorry to hear that. Is there a chance maybe it will mellow out with time?



Humdinger,

Yes, it did mellow out quite a bit.  In fact, I got a second chance to evaluate the flavor if the brine.  I look forward toms king some improvements on the next batch!


----------



## travisb

I have an electric slicer, but I was wondering about how thick you slice the bacon?


----------



## fpnmf

travisb said:


> I have an electric slicer, but I was wondering about how thick you slice the bacon?


We like it thin here..but you can slice it as thick as you want..

Next batch is coming up on 14 days in the brine and I plan on slicing some thick for praline bacon treats..

           Craig


----------



## flareside92

Pops recipe is tops! That bacon looks awesome! VERY well done!


----------



## chappy4o

i think this should be a sticky!!! some awesome info here!!!


----------



## fwismoker

One of these days i'll tackle doing up some bacon....That looks so incredibly awesome words don't describe. GREAT JOB!


----------



## disco

Chappy4o said:


> i think this should be a sticky!!! some awesome info here!!!


I could not agree more. I have loved following this thread and all of us who are newer learn a ton from it.


----------



## fpnmf

Thank you very much folks!!!

Here's my latest batch with a few changes...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141069/38-pounds-of-bellie-yaaaaaaa-final-pics

       Craig


----------



## gary morris

Hi Craig, the bacon looks great, pity they haven't invented 'Taste- A-Vision' yet :)

This will be my first recipe, once I get my CS built.

Gary


----------



## unclejoeyv

After my last disaster outlined on page two of this thread I'm giving bacon a second try. Going with pop's brine recipe, just about.

1 cup kosher salt

1 cup white sugar

1 cup brown sugar

2 TBSP cure #1

2 gallons of water

1 TBSP garlic powder

1 TBSP onion powder

1 TBSP course black pepper

Just wondering if I'll get away with my plan here. I just put it in the brine this morning but I need (promised) it for a cookout Saturday.

Y'all think I'll be okay to brine it until Thursday night, dry overnight and smoke Friday to consume Saturday?  It's almost a guarantee it will all be eaten saturday.

7# belly. about 1 to 1-1/4 inch thick.


----------



## woodcutter

Not enough time for them to cure.

8-10 days for buck board bacon

10-14 for belly bacon


----------



## unclejoeyv

FWIW I just did some additional searching and found a posting by Ruhlman where he does canadian bacon in brine for 72 hours followed by 4-24 hours of drying to form the pellicle then a smoke.

Considering a pork loin is considerably thicker than this belly I am comfortable leaving this belly in the brine until Friday afternoon, giving it several hours in the fridge to form a pellicle, then an overnight smoke to finish.

I've yet to taste any bacon made with pop's cure for any length of time, let alone the 10-14 days the other members here are using but based on all the posts for future bacon endeavors I will follow the recommendation for 10-14 but in the interest of time I will give this belly a 3 day brine. If Ruhlman is brining something larger than a belly for 72 hours I believe wholeheartedly that it will be safe.


----------



## woodcutter

Here is a recent thread where a piece of pork did not get cured. It is a great post and has some good information.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-or-just-cut-out-uncured-spot/20#post_1015595


----------



## gary morris

It's now Tuesday, it will be kept in the fridge until cooked Saturday, wouldn't this be OK?  

Providing it's in date and refrigerated.  

Will it be bacon though or would this be 'flavored' pork and not traditional bacon?  

Just a thought from a beginner.

Gary


----------



## unclejoeyv

Woodcutter said:


> Here is a recent thread where a piece of pork did not get cured. It is a great post and has some good information.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-or-just-cut-out-uncured-spot/20#post_1015595





Gary Morris said:


> It's now Tuesday, it will be kept in the fridge until cooked Saturday, wouldn't this be OK?
> 
> Providing it's in date and refrigerated.
> 
> Will it be bacon though or would this be 'flavored' pork and not traditional bacon?
> 
> Just a thought from a beginner.
> 
> Gary


Thanks for the link to that post. Looks like as long as I keep this belly cold and get through the danger zone in ample time then I should be ok from a food safety perspective.

Now, Gary, considering the cure #1 will give the belly antibacterial properties, coloring, and a flavor change from plain salted pork there's a (good) chance that the inner portion of this belly will be more like salted pork where the outside would be more like bacon. This is a chance I'm willing to take since I am responsible for having this belly edible by Saturday. If, based on the Ruhlman article and the link posted above, there would be a food safety issue I'd just have to let it go for a few more days but I believe it will be safe to eat.

In any case I will keep y'all posted.


----------



## bobbyk

As I thumb through this long thread, I see various times and temps. Can we get a definitive gauge of time per poundage? I have a MES 30" digital. I plan to brine tomorrow. I'm gonna make 10lb belly bacon. 

Basically what I'm asking is, for how long do I smoke it? I'll be cold smoking at 125 with apple, pecan, and hickory mix.

Also, if I don't have fridge space can I put them in a bucket and keep the bucket in an ice bath? At what point does the temp get too high while curing?


----------



## smoking b

BobbyK said:


> As I thumb through this long thread, I see various times and temps. Can we get a definitive gauge of time per poundage? I have a MES 30" digital. I plan to brine tomorrow. I'm gonna make 10lb belly bacon.
> 
> Basically *what I'm asking is, for how long do I smoke it? I'll be cold smoking at 125* with apple, pecan, and hickory mix.


I cold smoke mine for 10 - 12 hours & a lot of times I will let it rest in the fridge overnight & cold smoke it again the next day for 10 - 12 hours & sometimes I will do it a third time. It all depends how much smoke you like & that's an individual call which is why you see the various times  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   *125* is not cold smoking though...*


----------



## bobbyk

Then I shall run it at 100


----------



## smoking b

You could always smoke it for a while then rest in the fridge overnight. Slice a little off the next day & try it.  If you like it you're done - if you want more smoke throw it back in for another round. Repeat till you're happy with the bacon


----------



## chappy4o

Here is a question for ya. . . I plan on picking up my bellies tomorrow (first time) and I'm going to get them in the cure tomorrow as well. . . I was going to smoke on Aug. 9 or 10 but with the way it works out I noticed that after you cure it you left it in the fridge another 2ish days? How necessary is this?


----------



## chappy4o

Another question. . . I keep reading about a "danger zone" what is this and how do I combat it??


----------



## chappy4o

And you guessed it. . . Another question. . . Is your 34 hr cold smoke continuous or ???


----------



## foamheart

Chappy4o said:


> Here is a question for ya. . . I plan on picking up my bellies tomorrow (first time) and I'm going to get them in the cure tomorrow as well. . . I was going to smoke on Aug. 9 or 10 but with the way it works out I noticed that after you cure it you left it in the fridge another 2ish days? How necessary is this?


Depends on what you are looking for, smokey taste or taste and appearance. This is what mine looked like after smoking after 2 drying days and 10 hours smoking, I should have quit at 7 or 8 hours.













014.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 25, 2013






This is what a batch looked like after 6 hour dry. The top slab has Cajun Power on it, its not color.













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 20, 2013








Chappy4o said:


> Another question. . . I keep reading about a "danger zone" what is this and how do I combat it??


No idea, just put the sow belly in the brine and make sure its covered, Make sure all the utensils have been thoroughly disinfected prior to using and make sure the brine covers the pork. <Looks over at Gary> You might also make sure the fridge is working.


Chappy4o said:


> And you guessed it. . . Another question. . . Is your 34 hr cold smoke continuous or ???


*Bacon*

There is two excellent tutorials here. Pops which is a brine and BearCarvers which is a rub.

Here is what I understand, max heat allowable is approx 140 degrees. The warmer the bacon the better the smoke holds on, but you don't want to "Cook" it or render the fat. So from what I have seen some do cold smoke with a smoke generator the entire smoke.

Some of the more seasoned veterans do extended smokes gradually increasing the temp from 100 to approx 140 carefully watching to not render the bacon. Some small amounts of weigh loss are generally given to loss of water from curing. Less than 5% seems acceptable.

Cold smoking can but doesn't require a cooling medium like ice. More normally its achieved by just using a smoke generator with no additional heat from the smoker.

If you still have questions and don't we all I would suggest you read either:

Bearcarvers Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

Craigs Tutorial (Pops Brine)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way

Obviously you've read Craigs, <Chuckles> but you might want to check out Bear's Smoke Day itinerary.

Hope it helps, have fun and enjoy the smoke


----------



## smoking b

Chappy4o said:


> Another question. . . I keep reading about a "danger zone" what is this and how do I combat it??


The danger zone is the temperature range of 40 -140* which is the optimal temperature range for bacterial growth. Once your meat temp reaches 40* you need get it to over 140* in 4 hours or less. This is for uncured meat.


----------



## chappy4o

Thanks for the info guys. . . So since I am curing my bellies I shouldnt have to worry about the danger zone right?

So the 34 hr smoke in Craig's is continuous?


----------



## smoking b

Chappy4o said:


> Thanks for the info guys. . . So since I am curing my bellies I shouldnt have to worry about the danger zone right?
> 
> So the 34 hr smoke in Craig's is continuous?


Right - curing lets you cold smoke without the danger of botulism  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm not sure if Craig smoked his for 34 hours straight or not. I like to give mine a rest in the fridge after 12 hours of smoke then smoke it again the next day & rest again in the fridge - I repeat till the bacon is smoked to my satisfaction then rest it for a day or 2 in the fridge before slicing. Works great for me...


----------



## chappy4o

next question . . . i am at the point of pulling my bellies out of the cure and putting them back in the refer. but i noticed craig had his on racks and open. my issue is i dont have the real-estate to do this and its my main refer (no spare) so how important is it to have it refer'd open or can i wrap in foil and refer?? will it change anything??


----------



## foamheart

Not really, we just get used to good air flow for smoking and its like rack carry-over.LOL. They will could faster spaced around but I don't see why it would be a requirment in the fridge.

Its just habit.

I always let mine cool first then wrap. For some reason I have found that the wrapping actually helps. Let 'em sit for a few days and my bacon tastes better, and seems to me it cooks better too. I don'y know how it could do that, but it just seems to. <shrugs>


----------



## woodcutter

When you are ready to smoke, pull them out of the cure and rinse with cold water. Pat them dry with paper towels and you can leave them out to form your dry skin or pellicle. They dry best in front of a fan and it can take a few hours. After you rinse the bellies, is the time to cut a few small pieces and do a test fry to check for saltiness. If they are too salty soak in clean cold water for an hour and retest. If they are good start drying them.













DSCN7865.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 8, 2013






Here a few hams drying.


----------



## chappy4o

Awesome. . . Thanks for the tips I just picked mine up from work (grocery store with walk in cooler) so I'm going to rinse now

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mneeley490

Just mixed up a batch of Pop's brine last night, and slid in the fatty tops off of a couple pork butts, for some BBB. Will do a hot smoke next week.


----------



## foamheart

Mine is out the brine and has sat in the fridge for 2 days, probably smoke tonight. Can't smoke here during the daylight in August in South Louisiana.....LOL this morning at 2 AM it was 86 degrees. Due to the humidity I don't want to use an Ice bottle in my smoker, rust doesn't taste good. LOL


----------



## forgop

Total newb to smoking bacon and have a couple of bellies I want to try this with.  I'm stumped by this:

*34 hours of pecan dust smoke using 2 amazens*

I have a Traeger Texas smoker-what specifically do I need and how do I replicate this part of the process? 

Thanks!


----------



## foamheart

Its a cold smoke method using a smoke generator which is made for cold smoking.

When bacon exceeds 100 degrees it takes the smoke easier thru 140 degrees. But to be a cold smoke, which is used to guaranty that the meat is not cooked you supposedly have to stay less than 100 degrees.

I have smoked bacon to 137 degrees and gotten beautiful color and wonderful taste without rendering any fat, but there is a small but difinate difference between it and the bacon's texture which is cold smoked. To cold smoke takes patience.

The more you experiment with making bacon the more you'll realize there is to learn. But its delicious to eat it all while learning.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





To cold smoke, I would recommend looking into the products section for A-Maz-N Products. Personally Unless your primary smoke is going to be cheeses and butters, I would look at pellets. You can smoke with your current set up, but cold smoking is just a little different and requires snoke at little or no temperature.

I just re-sorted my pictures, heres what my smoked bacon came out like, my first attempt













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 18, 2013






Cleaned and trimmed, my last attempt, the 6th belly.













Last bacon 003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 18, 2013






But I don't use a trager, and I am still learning also. There are much much better around here to explain than me.

BTW the above is on here somewhere as a Q-view. But I did it according to Craigs interptation of Pops proceedure at the beging of this thread. Its an excellant way to start. You might also check out Bears also as to a dry rub cure.


----------



## pigbark

Awesome thread , a lot of great info in here.. Ill be making Bacon soon for the first time,getting myself prepared and waiting for the cure to arrive in the mail.. First thing I did was check the temp in the fridge, I had to turn it down a little to get it under 40 degrees.. ill been keeping a eye on it and its running at 37...

this thread would make a great sticky.. I vote "Yay"


----------



## catzcradle

So after all these years, I'm finally going to ask about the brining method.  I have always done my bacon with a dry cure.  One of the reasons is I can coat it in the cure mix on sunday night, and smoke it by the next saturday.  If I leave it more than 5-6 days, it becomes so salty that I can't soak it out.  For ease of measurement I've been using High mountain seasonings buckboard bacon cure as I find it makes good BBB, and excellent bacon.  Typically I cold smoke it over a double lit AMS for 14-16 hrs, replenishing the AMS after 8 hrs.     I prefer Hickory or apple.

Now, what is the advantage of the wet cure/brine method?  Is it because you don't have to measure per lb? Also, for those that are smoking it for 30+ hrs I noticed it is quite browned on the outside by the pictures.  I've always been concerned that it would get bitter letting it run that long, I'm guessing it's not an issue?


----------



## woodcutter

catzcradle said:


> So after all these years, I'm finally going to ask about the brining method.  I have always done my bacon with a dry cure.  One of the reasons is I can coat it in the cure mix on sunday night, and smoke it by the next saturday.  If I leave it more than 5-6 days, it becomes so salty that I can't soak it out.  For ease of measurement I've been using High mountain seasonings buckboard bacon cure as I find it makes good BBB, and excellent bacon.  Typically I cold smoke it over a double lit AMS for 14-16 hrs, replenishing the AMS after 8 hrs.     I prefer Hickory or apple.
> 
> Now, what is the advantage of the wet cure/brine method?  Is it because you don't have to measure per lb? Also, for those that are smoking it for 30+ hrs I noticed it is quite browned on the outside by the pictures.  I've always been concerned that it would get bitter letting it run that long, I'm guessing it's not an issue?


One benefit is it can sit in the brine longer so if you don't have time to smoke on a certain day it is OK. Another benefit is you can mix a gallon of brine and put more pieces in it. "I have 3 whole loins in 1 gallon of Pop's brine right now". Also you can adjust your salt level to your preference and it will turn out the same every time. You can still cold smoke or hot smoke just like you have the choice now. You could try hot smoking some of what you are used to and compare. Hope this helps!


----------



## fpmich

*Awesome thread!  *Pop's brine, and bacon/pork curing/smoking, in general.   Just read entire thread and have learned much.


----------



## foamheart

Craig did an awesome job with his thread, so well it turned into the go to for "Brined Cure" using Pops Brine. No measuring and calculating needed, no daily turning, Just throw it in the bucket and forget it. I now keep a magnetic white board on the reefer door to keep up with what bucket is due next....LOL  If you like this you should check out Craig's Andouille and his Tasso. I have yet to try 'em but his Andouille is at the top of my list.

I can just imagine wooden kegs of brine cure in the back of the butcher shop holding meats not yet sold curing and becoming more expensive while not loosing the meat due to a sales lag. Not only saving but improving the quality. Those guys were well versed in their trade.

And a huge Thank You to Pop's for sharing his family secrets! Well the good ones anyway.


----------



## chiquilin

How do I incorporate a honey cure into this method?  I'm guessing after the 2 weeks I would rub it with honey and go for a week more in ziplocs?


----------



## foamheart

Honey is not an extremely dominate flavor modifier. I have tried adding it to the brine mixture while reducing the salt to help with the sweetness, hoping that would increase the ability to taste the honey. I also rubbed the smoked bacon with a diluted honey while the slabs were held in the reefer for drying/mellowing. I did not realize much if any honey flavor.

I have seen the honey crystals. I have not tried them yet. Seems I remember Woodcutter using them in a honey ham stick that he liked. You might ask him about how the magic bee dust worked.


----------



## leah elisheva

Wow! That looks really perfect!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## woodcutter

Foamheart said:


> I have seen the honey crystals. I have not tried them yet. Seems I remember Woodcutter using them in a honey ham stick that he liked. You might ask him about how the magic bee dust worked.


It wasn't me. Here is a honey powder thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125748/honey-powder


----------



## foamheart

You sure?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128748/looking-for-honey-ham-stick-recipe


----------



## woodcutter

Foamheart said:


> You sure?
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128748/looking-for-honey-ham-stick-recipe


It was suggested I try ham base. I was dumping honey in the sausage. I could really taste the honey adding it to ground meat.


----------



## chiquilin

thanx for the link to the thread. i'm gonna try to get some. when i did a "dry cure" in a ziploc bag after i rubbed it with the dry ingredients i slathered on some honey and left in in the fridge for 10 days flipping it every other day. i also left the rind on. when i cooked it up you could taste the honey in the rind bites. i'm thinkin i might just do the same cure and then try the brine cure on my next batch. i'll see how many people want more bacon after they get this run.


----------



## mattf319

got my first batch of belly coming today!  I have a few overall questions....

1. can this process be used for both skin on and skin off pork belly?

2. does the bacon need to smoke until it reaches any specific internal temp?

4. any recommendations for how long to leave in the smoker- i dont want to oversmoke it !

5.  anyone ever use LEM Meat Cure (bass pro sells it)  says it continans salt and 6.25% sodium nitrite (looks like normal pink salt)

6. i got about 5-6 lbs of belly, i can just make enough cure to cover them....no special instructions for a smaller batch ?

thanks guys  - i'll post some pics along the way here.


----------



## daveomak

catzcradle said:


> So after all these years, I'm finally going to ask about the brining method.  I have always done my bacon with a dry cure.  One of the reasons is I can coat it in the cure mix on sunday night, and smoke it by the next saturday.  If I leave it more than 5-6 days, it becomes so salty that I can't soak it out.  For ease of measurement I've been using High mountain seasonings buckboard bacon cure as I find it makes good BBB, and excellent bacon.  Typically I cold smoke it over a double lit AMS for 14-16 hrs, replenishing the AMS after 8 hrs.     I prefer Hickory or apple.
> 
> Now, what is the advantage of the wet cure/brine method?  Is it because you don't have to measure per lb? Also, for those that are smoking it for 30+ hrs I noticed it is quite browned on the outside by the pictures.  I've always been concerned that it would get bitter letting it run that long, I'm guessing it's not an issue?




Catz, morning.....   If you use cure #1 and your spices of choosing, you can adjust the salt in a dry rub curing process....  I add 2% salt, based on the weight of the belly...   let it sit for up to 2 weeks...  never gets too salty....


----------



## baydoe

fpnmf said:


> No weighing,no calculator, just a simple recipe that works quite well, from a man I have known all my life.
> 
> Pops Dad..Carl Fassett owned a store and was very highly regarded for his smoked and cured products.
> 
> There are lots of ways to make bacon. This is what I use. From Pops6927..
> 
> real simple curing brine:
> 
> for every 1 gallon of water, add:
> 
> 1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)
> 
> 1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]
> 
> 1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix
> 
> 1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt
> 
> stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in
> 
> weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed
> 
> Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.
> 
> You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce.  The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces).  You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters.
> 
> *I add pepper,onion, garlic, old bay.*
> 
> My buddy Raptor and I split a 4 bellie case a few weeks ago.
> 
> Cut them up and put them in a bucket with the cure mix...then into the spare fridge for 15 days.
> 
> No specific reason for 15 days..it just worked out that way.
> 
> Rinsed and put back in the fridge with a generous coating of pepper onion and garlic on half. Added a thick coat of Slap Yer Mama on the other half.
> 
> 2 days later they got 34 hours of pecan dust smoke using 2 amazens.
> 
> Sliced off the skins with ease using my Granpas steel filet knife.. Skin side down cutting like skinning fish.
> 
> Back into the fridge for a couple days.
> 
> Used my awesome Berkel commercial slicer and had 22 pounds sliced and 2 pounds of ends in no time.
> 
> Vac packed using Lisa Bs superb bags.
> 
> Try it you will like it..
> 
> Here's the B-View. Enjoy!!


do you have a rough estimate of about how much pepper, onion, garlic, and old bay you add per gallon of brine? or do you just put them on after they are brined, rinsed, and dried?


----------



## jwick

Put that stuff on after it comes out of the brine.  I've tried all kinds of stuff in my brine and what I've noticed is that you don't see any difference in the end product.  Just stick to the sugars, salt and cure.  I've done this receipt 4-5 times now and tried all kinds of rubs (hot, sweet, just peppercorn, etc.).  What I've noticed is the best is peppercorn and garlic powder, done.


----------



## baydoe

Ok, so I am smoking my first bacon tomorrow, i plan on doing 8 hours of cold smoke then bringing the IT up to 130-135... My plan after that is to leave it in the fridge and sit until friday evening when I plan on slicing and vacuum packing.. My question is, when you leave it sit for what will be close to 48 hours before slicing. would you recommend wrapping it in plastic wrap for the 48 hour sit, or just leave in the fridge uncovered? thanks! 

-Baydoe


----------



## mneeley490

Wrap it. Otherwise your whole fridge will smell like smoke.


----------



## wade

Yes the fridge will smell of smoke but the hanging is also to help dry the surface moisture after it has been in the smoker. At least for the first 24 hours you should leave it hanging unwrapped. The fridge is going to smell of smoke anyway after that so you may as well leave it unwrapped for the whole 48 hours... I have a separate fridge that I use to hang my bacon for just that reason.

Great looking bacon


----------



## jwick

baydoe said:


> Ok, so I am smoking my first bacon tomorrow, i plan on doing 8 hours of cold smoke then bringing the IT up to 130-135... My plan after that is to leave it in the fridge and sit until friday evening when I plan on slicing and vacuum packing.. My question is, when you leave it sit for what will be close to 48 hours before slicing. would you recommend wrapping it in plastic wrap for the 48 hour sit, or just leave in the fridge uncovered? thanks!
> 
> -Baydoe


You want to keep the temperature under 120.  I try to cold smoke between 80-100.


----------



## daveomak

Leave it hang in the smoker with the heat off....   I smoke at 70 and then I do not raise the cooking temp....   there is no cooking cycle when I cold smoke...   70 for 4 hours then hang and rest/bloom/equilibrate for a few days...  in the freezer for 3-4 hours and slice...


----------



## coyote1

I got a package of pork fresh side from my butcher and when I opened it it is all ready sliced do I need to do anything to it besides tie it up before I put it in the brine and I got a pork loin roast out to make some CB can I put them both in the same brine


----------



## daveomak

coyote1 said:


> I got a package of pork fresh side from my butcher and when I opened it it is all ready sliced do I need to do anything to it besides tie it up before I put it in the brine and I got a pork loin roast out to make some CB can I put them both in the same brine



You can brine/cure the slices, then smoke them then package and freeze...   
I would use an equilibrium brine because they are thin, they will be done in 12 hours...    meat + water weight in grams (about 1/4 of the meat).....  X 0.02 for salt, X 0.01 for sugar, X 0.0019 for cure #1... mix/dissolve... add together with the belly strips and stir a bit...  lightly rinse, dry, smoke, bag and freeze...

The roast will take about 15 days... and uses a different concentration of nitrite....

Smoke for a very short time as the smoke is adhering to all sides of the strips....  maybe an hour....


----------



## coyote1

Thank you dave

the package says there is 2.43 lb so I want to weigh it in grams and use a 1/4 of the weight in water and then use 0.02 grams of salt and so on and do I want to tie it up or leave it lose


----------



## daveomak

Leave it loose.... that way, the slices will absorb the cure, salt and sugar uniformly...  should be absorbed pretty quickly considering the thickness of the slices...   rinse lightly.....   dry on paper toweling....  and lay the slices out in the smoke for a short bit....  the smoke will attack the meat quickly considering the surface area...  soooo....  be careful of over smoking...   but I suppose that depends on how much smoke you like...  remember you are adding smoke to the whole slice, not just the edge...    

Calculations....  
2.43 #'s meat  x 454 = 1100 grams + 275 grams water = 1375 grams of stuff....  
X 0.02 = 28 grams salt
X 0.01 = 14 grams sugar
X 0.0019 = 2.6 grams cure #1

Dissolve in the liquid...  add to the bacon slices..     You can not over salt or over cure the bacon using this method...  It can be left in the brine/cure for days or even weeks in the refer.....     
You can even take out 1/4 # and smoke it.... test for taste... add more salt or sugar... add cracked black pepper...  etc....     those salt/sugar numbers are mid range for everyday folks taste...   (from my butcher guy)..   smoke longer, smoke with different wood flavors...   
Curing slices and smoking them opens up a whole new world to testing recipes...  although the test will not "accurately" represent curing and smoking a slab, it will give you a very good "ballpark" idea....


----------



## coyote1

Thank You Dave


----------



## bill ace 350

fpnmf said:


> No weighing,no calculator, just a simple recipe that works quite well, from a man I have known all my life.
> 
> Pops Dad..Carl Fassett owned a store and was very highly regarded for his smoked and cured products.
> 
> There are lots of ways to make bacon. This is what I use. From Pops6927..
> 
> 
> real simple curing brine:
> 
> for every 1 gallon of water, add:
> 
> 1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)
> 1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]
> 1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix
> 1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt
> 
> stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in
> 
> weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed
> 
> Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.
> 
> You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce.  The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces).  You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters.
> 
> I add pepper,onion, garlic, old bay.
> 
> My buddy Raptor and I split a 4 bellie case a few weeks ago.
> 
> Cut them up and put them in a bucket with the cure mix...then into the spare fridge for 15 days.
> 
> No specific reason for 15 days..it just worked out that way.
> 
> Rinsed and put back in the fridge with a generous coating of pepper onion and garlic on half. Added a thick coat of Slap Yer Mama on the other half.
> 
> 2 days later they got 34 hours of pecan dust smoke using 2 amazens.
> 
> Sliced off the skins with ease using my Granpas steel filet knife.. Skin side down cutting like skinning fish.
> 
> Back into the fridge for a couple days.
> 
> Used my awesome Berkel commercial slicer and had 22 pounds sliced and 2 pounds of ends in no time.
> 
> Vac packed using Lisa Bs superb bags.
> 
> Try it you will like it..
> 
> Here's the B-View. Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 010.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 009.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 012.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 017.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 019.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 021.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 026.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 028.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 023.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012



I just started curing 12 pounds of bellie using Pop's recipe for the 2nd time. All my other bacon were dry cured. Was the "Carl Fassett" you mention from Adams Center NY by any chance?


----------



## daveomak

Bill Ace 350 said:


> I just started curing 12 pounds of bellie using Pop's recipe for the 2nd time. All my other bacon were dry cured. Was the "Carl Fassett" you mention from Adams Center NY by any chance?




Yes and the father of Pops on this forum.....


----------



## bill ace 350

DaveOmak said:


> Yes and the father of Pops on this forum.....





Wow. Small world... although I didn't know him personally, I knew his store and shopped there. Right on the intersection of 177 and 11, across the street from Knapp ' s Hardware..... still shop at Knapp s, but the owners are definitely aging


----------



## fpnmf

Bill Ace 350 said:


> Wow. Small world... although I didn't know him personally, I knew his store and shopped there. Right on the intersection of 177 and 11, across the street from Knapp ' s Hardware..... still shop at Knapp s, but the owners are definitely aging


I grew up there too... South Harbor Rd


----------



## foamheart

fpnmf said:


> I grew up there too... South Harbor Rd


Wow, who is that masked man?


----------



## boykjo

fpnmf said:


> I grew up there too... South Harbor Rd





Foamheart said:


> Wow, who is that masked man?


I thought the same thing.......lol


----------



## daveomak

fpnmf said:


> I grew up there too... South Harbor Rd





Good morning Craig.....


----------



## countryboy-q

So if pepper my bacon would you recommend spray water on for the pepper to stick to the bacon?  Or will adhere to it through the smoking process?  Never done bacon and would rather get it right the first time.  I hope.


----------



## mneeley490

I lay down a thin coat of maple syrup to help the pepper adhere. But if you press down the coarse ground pepper into the bacon, enough should stick w/o anything.


----------



## daveomak

We cook our bacon in the oven on a rack....  We add pepper and molasses to the strips in the oven...


----------



## foamheart

DaveOmak said:


> We cook our bacon in the oven on a rack.... We add pepper and molasses to the strips in the oven...


Damn Dave your wife spoils you!


----------



## daveomak

Foamheart said:


> Damn Dave your wife spoils you!




Yes she does.....     thank goodness......


----------



## chevy16001

I brined 2 pieces of belly with pops brine 14 days rinsed them off and put them in the smoker 12 hours with apple pellets in the amazen smoker and they came out tan colored not mahogany at all and like wet looking and they smell like an ash tray... smoker temp was 61 degrees... any idea what i did wrong? Is it ruined?


----------



## unclejoeyv

after the rinse you really gotta let them dry off and form a pellicle (like a protein skin) for the smoke to stick to. i think folks usually leave 'em go in the fridge for a day or two to dry out before smoking after brining.


----------



## foamheart

chevy16001 said:


> I brined 2 pieces of belly with pops brine 14 days rinsed them off and put them in the smoker 12 hours with apple pellets in the amazen smoker and they came out tan colored not mahogany at all and like wet looking and they smell like an ash tray... smoker temp was 61 degrees... any idea what i did wrong? Is it ruined?


First apple wood does not make mahogany color.Apple is a nice amber color with a hint of red.

Mohogany is more a pecan w/ a bit of cherry. See that red.













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 23, 2015






This I believe was pecan and apple. Can you see the lighter amber color with the pecan?













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 23, 2015






This one is just pecan only.













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 23, 2015






Now thats said, I would recommend that when smoking bacon, you wear blinders. Color although pretty is only an indication of the time spent in the smoker with which wood. You are looking for nothing, you are trying to smell and taste. That is what you are doing, trying to enhance the flavor with the aroma. Nothing more.

People try too hard, myself included, to over smoke meats. look for that aroma thats what the smoke does for you. You find you are much happier that way with the end product.


----------



## foamheart

unclejoeyv said:


> after the rinse you really gotta let them dry off and form a pellicle (like a protein skin) for the smoke to stick to. i think folks usually leave 'em go in the fridge for a day or two to dry out before smoking after brining.


Thats true and then go thru a dee-watering cycle when put in the smoker. The reefer will dehydrate the surface of the meat, its like freezer burn.

I usually de-water for at least the first hour of a smoke when I have used either a brine or a cure with the meat.


----------



## daveomak

chevy16001 said:


> I brined 2 pieces of belly with pops brine 14 days rinsed them off and put them in the smoker 12 hours with apple pellets in the amazen smoker and they came out tan colored not mahogany at all and like wet looking and they smell like an ash tray... smoker temp was 61 degrees... any idea what i did wrong? Is it ruined?


The meat was wet.....   You must rinse, dry with toweling, and place the slabs on wire racks in front of a fan, at room temp, to fully dry the surface and form a pellicle....  a pellicle is the soluble proteins, from the meat, that form a "seal" to the meat surface.....   Have the vents wide open on the smoker with lots of air flowing...   NO  water pan, NO wetting any chips....  no moisture introduction to the smoker...


----------



## chevy16001

So did i ruin them or should i maybe put them in the smoker with no smoke at 100 degrees for a bit to try to dry them out or what?


----------



## daveomak

I've had that happen with sausage..  I rinsed with hot tap water and dried them....  for the bacon, I would rinse under hot tap, dry with paper towel, dry in front of a fan on wire racks to form the pellicle and smoke again at 60 ish degrees....   The bacon has cure in it... it's good for days at 60-70 degrees...  just like it would be in a smoker..


----------



## craigdchang

Is there a reason to leave the skin on? Does it matter if you buy the pork belly with or without the skin?


----------



## craigdchang

Is there a reason to leave the skin on? Does it matter if you buy the pork belly with or without the skin?


----------



## mneeley490

I think it's a personal preference. I remember as a kid in the 60's, having store-bought bacon come rind on. It gave the cooked bacon a little more chew and crunch.

That said, when I do bacon now, I remove the skin (if any) before I brine. I think this gives the smoke a chance to penetrate deeper than if I were to leave the skin on.

But skin-on belly is usually a little cheaper.


----------



## foamheart

craigdchang said:


> Is there a reason to leave the skin on? Does it matter if you buy the pork belly with or without the skin?


If you are using a hanger to smoke, the skin is convient to ensure it doesn't pull thru. If you are shelf smoking there is no reason to leave it on. But We ahve all learned that its much easier to remove it after the smoke than before. Of course you'll be removing one of the flat side's smoke also. The smoked rind is pretty dang good in a pot of beans, especially the pieces with the nipples.

So you can remove the prior to smoking get better smoke and possibly make fried pig skins.

You can leave them on, smoke 'em and use them in beans. And if are using a hanger like some of those old farts around here, its helps insure a good grip on the slab.

I think that covers it, if not I am sure someone will correct me.


----------



## dave17a

Foamheart said:


> Thats true and then go thru a dee-watering cycle when put in the smoker. The reefer will dehydrate the surface of the meat, its like freezer burn.
> 
> I usually de-water for at least the first hour of a smoke when I have used either a brine or a cure with the meat.


Uncle Foamheart


----------



## zzrguy

MMMMMM BACON looks so good almost took a bite out of the screen.

Maybe I need to eat lunch.


----------



## craigdchang

I was wondering if anyone can help. I tried bacon for the first time and I am using Pop's recipe and cold smoking it. The temperature is hovering around 73 degrees. I put the bacon in the smoker with just apple wood chips for 11 hours now. The first time was for 5 hours and then into the refrig. over night. The second time was for 6 hours and then into the refrig. over night.

First problem:

I cut a piece and fried it and found it unusually sweet.

Second problem:

I didn't notice the skin was still on.

Will sitting in the refrigerator calm the flavor profile? Being that I cold smoked it will the skin come off easier warm or cold? I plan another 6 hours tonight.


----------



## daveomak

Some have said that a warm belly skins very easily....   I haven't tried it.....  Now I buy my bellies already skinned from Costco....  I just did a batch....  I'm using a dry brine....  been 3-4 years since I dry brined....  been using a variation of Pops method...   It makes great bacon....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...n-that-dry-brined-bacon-aug-2015#post_1443943


----------



## foamheart

My last batch I double smoked, warm smoked. When I pulled them after the first smoke I then removed the skins. when the fat was very soft and the rind was hard, it did remove much easier than removing it cold. I am very paticular about my temps when warm smoking. Because where I live you have to be.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/193584/bacon-just-bacon-foamheart

I will warn you, if you think your bacon is sweet, you'll probably find your bacon will burn easily when cooking, There is a lot to learn about bacon making even though it appears easy by Pop's method, there are reasons ya don't understand till you try tweaking 'em...LOL. We all do it, and learn.


----------



## foamheart

Oh, and any cured or brined meat benifits greatly from a smoothing process. So much so that I know I have thrown away meat that tasted like dirty ashtrays that in a week could have been the best jerky I ever made.  Always allow cured and /or brined meats time to rest and smooth.

Sorry Dave, I didn't see ya there, I must have been typing.


----------



## mneeley490

Yep, Pop's brine is a good basic brine for bacon. But as was mentioned above, you have to try it, as written first, to see how it appeals to you, then make any changes with the next batch. I have cut both the sugar and the salt to conform to my liking, but individual tastes vary. Don't worry, that bacon will be gone in no time, sweet or not.


----------



## rich m

Awesome...and thanks for sharing...


----------



## staceyd

I just got some of those awesome Costco bellies and have put them in the back fridge today.













bacon bucket.jpg



__ staceyd
__ Sep 26, 2015






I have only done bacon 4 or 5 times so far, but this is the first time for not previously frozen bellies.  I also use Pop's brine recipe but I too have reduced the sugar and salt.  This time, I'm trying some extra spices in the brine.













bacon spices.jpg



__ staceyd
__ Sep 26, 2015






For two gallons of water, I added all the spices to a pot and toasted them lightly.  Then added 2 cups of water, brought to a boil and then simmered 15 minutes.  Did a quick cool down with ice and added to the bucket. 

I guess I'll find out in a couple or three weeks if the spices make a difference.

My Brine, aka Pop's Augmented Brine recipe.

2 gallons water

3T Cracked Black Pepper

1T Whole Allspice

1T Whole Corianted

1T Toasted Onion Bits (Penzey's)

1T Dried Minced Garlic Bits (Penzey's)

1t. Smoked Paprika

1 pound dark brown sugar (about 2.5 cups total)

500 grams (17.64oz) Kosher Salt

2 ounces pink salt

I9 pounds of Bellies.

I'll post some Q-view once they go onto smoke.

SD


----------



## daveomak

StaceyD said:


> I just got some of those awesome Costco bellies and have put them in the back fridge today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bacon bucket.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ staceyd
> __ Sep 26, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only done bacon 4 or 5 times so far, but this is the first time for not previously frozen bellies.  I also use Pop's brine recipe but I too have reduced the sugar and salt.  This time, I'm trying some extra spices in the brine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bacon spices.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ staceyd
> __ Sep 26, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For two gallons of water, I added all the spices to a pot and toasted them lightly.  Then added 2 cups of water, brought to a boil and then simmered 15 minutes.  Did a quick cool down with ice and added to the bucket.
> 
> I guess I'll find out in a couple or three weeks if the spices make a difference.
> 
> My Brine, aka Pop's Augmented Brine recipe.
> 
> 2 gallons water
> 3T Cracked Black Pepper
> 1T Whole Allspice
> 1T Whole Corianted
> 1T Toasted Onion Bits (Penzey's)
> 1T Dried Minced Garlic Bits (Penzey's)
> 1t. Smoked Paprika
> 1 pound dark brown sugar (about 2.5 cups total)
> 500 grams (17.64oz) Kosher Salt
> 2 ounces pink salt
> I9 pounds of Bellies.
> 
> I'll post some Q-view once they go onto smoke.
> 
> SD




Do not cook the cure #1...  add it to cooled liquids....

.


----------



## staceyd

I didn't, everything was cooled first. Sorry, I didn't make that clear in my list of ingredients.


----------



## daveomak

Good deal...    Thumbs Up .. Thumbs Up ..


----------



## coyote flatz

Okay...I just tried for the first time doing belly bacon.  I started with a small, good quality, belly and Pop's brine.  Every thing by the book.  15 days in the brine, two days in the fridge, and 16 hours in the smoker with and A-Maz-n 5X8 @ 100 degrees in my Smokin-it #2. 

Fried some up and the flavor was great, but it is quite tuff, almost like jerky.  Any suggestions or comments on what might have happened?

Cheers,

Don


----------



## worktogthr

The only thing I can think of is that you may have overcooked it. I usually smoke my Pop's Bacon around 130 degrees  my MES from anywhere between 10-12 hours.  Usually the final internal temperature of the meat is in the 120s but it all depends on the thickness of the bellies, proximity to the heat source,etc.   If you cooked the bacon to too high an internal temperature you may have dried it out.  And with a product like bacon, which you recook by frying in a pan, roasting in the oven etc. you could be drying it out even more.


----------



## daveomak

Coyote Flatz said:


> Okay...I just tried for the first time doing belly bacon.  I started with a small, good quality, belly and Pop's brine.  Every thing by the book.  15 days in the brine, two days in the fridge, and 16 hours in the smoker with and A-Maz-n 5X8 @ 100 degrees in my Smokin-it #2.
> 
> Fried some up and the flavor was great, but it is quite tuff, almost like jerky.  Any suggestions or comments on what might have happened?
> 
> Cheers,
> Don




I sold smoke my bacon below 70 deg. F for 4-12 hours...    Then I cook it in the oven....     

I think you over cooked it...    Try baking it at 350 on a wire rack to crisp it up....


----------



## coyote flatz

Thanks for the quick response... I'll try the oven at 350 and see what happens..

I'll let you know and thanks again.

Cheers,

Don


----------



## foamheart

We all get so involved, sometimes its just a tuff piece a meat. Happened to me with my first Prime rib roast. Step by step perfect, was so tuff ya couldn't eat it. It just happens sometimes.


----------



## coyote flatz

I totally understand getting a tuff piece of meat now and then...

Two days later we fried some up again and it was much more tender, then yesterday we tried baking in the oven and that was the trick..  Tasted very good and easy to eat. 

Thanks for the tips, and Merry Christmas to all!

Cheers,

Don


----------



## oregon smoker

Up in Oyster world??? Welcome to to best board and information available.

Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## coyote flatz

Oregon Smoker said:


> Up in Oyster world??? Welcome to to best board and information available.
> 
> Keep On Smokin,
> 
> Tom


Yes, in fact we had Oysters, tater tots, and slaw tonight.........We like the really small ones, hard to find some times.

Cheers,

Don


----------



## j blackburn

I recently started raising pigs and therefore have now tried making bacon.  Twice actually.  The second time I used pops wet cure.  It's delicious but it doesn't taste like "bacon".  My first time I used a store bought BBB mix.  It was good also but too salty.  Pops is better but neither of them taste like traditional bacon.  Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## gibsorz

J Blackburn said:


> Pops is better but neither of them taste like traditional bacon.  Has anyone else experienced this?



I've never had my bacon turn into the crispy, reduced to half it's size, buy a pack for $3.50 bacon. It tastes like the $15+ a pound, dry cured bacon from specialty butchers that can be eaten raw. I never liked super crispy bacon anyways.


----------



## j blackburn

I don't much care for crispy bacon either gibsorz.  The flavor is different though.  I salted a slab then let it sit overnight.  It's much closer to the flavor I prefer now.


----------



## pals4life

What size of a meat slicer do u guys recommend to slice bacon? All the ones I've seen I feel are to small to slice bacon?


----------



## SmokinAl

You really need a 12" slicer to cut a large slab. I have a Torrey commercial 12", but most of the time I just cut the slabs in half & use my chef's choice 8". The big slicer is really heavy & it's a lot of work to clean it up, but it is a dream to use. If you are looking for a big one check out Craig's list.

Al


----------



## mneeley490

I have a commercial 10", and even that is too small. As Al says, you either have to cut the slabs in half, or fold them over and freeze in order to slice.


----------



## wade

I too have a 10" and a 12" slicer. As Al mentioned the 12" is really a beast. It takes two people to move it (safely) and is a a lot of work to clean. The 10" is just big enough for back (loin) bacon but it struggles with the full size of belly bacon without first bending it. I now find myself cutting the pork to the size that best fits the slicer before I cure it. This makes the final slicing easier with less waste.


----------



## pals4life

Thanks for the info on the slicers guys. Kinda what I figured that u needed a giant slicer. Maybe I'll get a smaller one and try folding the bellie. Until then I'll be doing it by hand and checking Craigslist daily!


----------



## oregon smoker

You do not indicate what area you are from but you might check to see if you have a used restaurant supply near you. you might find the deal you are looking for. i Have a very old well used 8" Waring and a 12 " commercial Hobart (that as said above is a beast to move and clean) but well worth the trouble when you need it.

Keep O Smokin,

OS


----------



## pals4life

I'm in southern California and thanks I'll have to check that out. Just finished slicing about 18 1/2 pounds of bellies today, so ya a slicer would be wonderful. I did find as so.done mentioned above that throwing them in the freezer for about 30-45 mins made it much easier but still was almost impossible for me to get it really thin


----------



## gruversm

That looks just amazing!  I can't wait to try this recipe.


----------



## jenmcpolin

fpnmf said:


> No weighing,no calculator, just a simple recipe that works quite well, from a man I have known all my life.
> 
> Pops Dad..Carl Fassett owned a store and was very highly regarded for his smoked and cured products.
> 
> There are lots of ways to make bacon. This is what I use. From Pops6927..
> 
> 
> real simple curing brine:
> 
> for every 1 gallon of water, add:
> 
> 1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)
> 1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]
> 1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix
> 1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt
> 
> stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in
> 
> weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed
> 
> Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.
> 
> You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce.  The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces).  You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters.
> 
> I add pepper,onion, garlic, old bay.
> 
> My buddy Raptor and I split a 4 bellie case a few weeks ago.
> 
> Cut them up and put them in a bucket with the cure mix...then into the spare fridge for 15 days.
> 
> No specific reason for 15 days..it just worked out that way.
> 
> Rinsed and put back in the fridge with a generous coating of pepper onion and garlic on half. Added a thick coat of Slap Yer Mama on the other half.
> 
> 2 days later they got 34 hours of pecan dust smoke using 2 amazens.
> 
> Sliced off the skins with ease using my Granpas steel filet knife.. Skin side down cutting like skinning fish.
> 
> Back into the fridge for a couple days.
> 
> Used my awesome Berkel commercial slicer and had 22 pounds sliced and 2 pounds of ends in no time.
> 
> Vac packed using Lisa Bs superb bags.
> 
> Try it you will like it..
> 
> Here's the B-View. Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 010.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 009.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 012.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 017.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 019.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 021.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 026.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 028.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 023.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012





fpnmf said:


> No weighing,no calculator, just a simple recipe that works quite well, from a man I have known all my life.
> 
> Pops Dad..Carl Fassett owned a store and was very highly regarded for his smoked and cured products.
> 
> There are lots of ways to make bacon. This is what I use. From Pops6927..
> 
> 
> real simple curing brine:
> 
> for every 1 gallon of water, add:
> 
> 1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)
> 1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]
> 1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix
> 1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt
> 
> stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in
> 
> weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed
> 
> Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.
> 
> You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce.  The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces).  You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters.
> 
> I add pepper,onion, garlic, old bay.
> 
> My buddy Raptor and I split a 4 bellie case a few weeks ago.
> 
> Cut them up and put them in a bucket with the cure mix...then into the spare fridge for 15 days.
> 
> No specific reason for 15 days..it just worked out that way.
> 
> Rinsed and put back in the fridge with a generous coating of pepper onion and garlic on half. Added a thick coat of Slap Yer Mama on the other half.
> 
> 2 days later they got 34 hours of pecan dust smoke using 2 amazens.
> 
> Sliced off the skins with ease using my Granpas steel filet knife.. Skin side down cutting like skinning fish.
> 
> Back into the fridge for a couple days.
> 
> Used my awesome Berkel commercial slicer and had 22 pounds sliced and 2 pounds of ends in no time.
> 
> Vac packed using Lisa Bs superb bags.
> 
> Try it you will like it..
> 
> Here's the B-View. Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 010.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 009.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 012.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 017.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 019.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 021.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 026.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 028.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july 2012 bacon 023.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Jul 13, 2012


----------



## jenmcpolin

I am not sure what step 2 means, dies it mean you smoke it for 34 hours?


----------



## glenngobbler34

Did you really smoke for 34 hours or is that supposed to be 3-4 hours?


----------



## inkjunkie

Last belly I smoked had 32 hours of cold smoke. 8 hours x 4 days. This upcoming batch will probably go 40 hours.


----------



## sirsmokey

So I just took my bacon out of the brine today. I'm not sure if it's just on the edges or what but mine does not look pink. It's more of a flesh tone. Did I
A fry test and it taste pretty good . A little sweet and a little salt. Added onion powder pepper and garlic powder to two and a homemade rub I have on the other . Smoking tomorrow . I was thinking 11 hours with amazen but was maybe gonna run it through twice for 22 hours or however long two runs with that thing goes. Outside temp will be 45 . Any suggestion before  I go at it . Oh and here is a pic . Not real good cause it's  the two edge pieces which I am gonna trim after it smokes. It's actually even less pink then it looks in the pic? 













image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 18, 2016


----------



## pc farmer

SirSmokey said:


> So I just took my bacon out of the brine today. I'm not sure if it's just on the edges or what but mine does not look pink. It's more of a flesh tone. Did I
> A fry test and it taste pretty good . A little sweet and a little salt. Added onion powder pepper and garlic powder to two and a homemade rub I have on the other . Smoking tomorrow . I was thinking 11 hours with amazen but was maybe gonna run it through twice for 22 hours or however long two runs with that thing goes. Outside temp will be 45 . Any suggestion before  I go at it . Oh and here is a pic . Not real good cause it's  the two edge pieces which I am gonna trim after it smokes. It's actually even less pink then it looks in the pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ sirsmokey
> __ Feb 18, 2016



It looks fine to me.   The outside won't turn pink cause of the oxygen in the water.   The inside should be pink.

How long did you cure it?


I would start with one run with the smoker then try some after a day or two.  If it needs more then smoke again


----------



## sirsmokey

Ok thanks farmer. I brined for 14 days . Gonna let it sit in the fridge and the. Smoke tomorrow afternoon or evening . Now that I look at the spot where I cut the test pieces off, I can see it is much more pink past the edge. I didn't even notice that until now. And I will try one run with the amaze.  So after I smoke it, do I put it back in the fridge on the cookie racks for a day or so? Or should it be wrapped? Thanks again man, I appreciate the reassurance .Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer

After the smoke I wrap in plastic and put in the fridge for at least 2 days before slicing.

I have been doing a week.


----------



## sirsmokey

Ok sounds good to me ! I can wait a few days. I'm not real excited to slice it anyway hshahah. My slicer is only 8 inch so it may be a long process of freezing a little and using the trusty knife. None the less, some will be sliced off the same day for Saturdays breakfast. I just have too. Thanks again


John


----------



## pc farmer

Start your own thread so we can follow your journey


----------



## sirsmokey

I been taking pics along the way so plan on some eye candy! Also, I was gonna let this stuff sit in the fridge 24 hours to dry out. I know 48 would be better but it's not working out that way because I only have one free day to smoke it then I'll be too busy. Can I pull them out after the 24 hours and set them on the counter with a fan blowing on them to speed drying? If so, how long should I let the fan blow? Would a couple hours do the trick?  Even three or four hours would still leave me time to smoke it.


----------



## robert55936

Good afternoon everyone from sunny Toronto. It's my second time making this bacon.I do mine in pops brine and let it sit for 15 days. I'm into day 10 . The brine is turning into a jelly,this happened last time I made it ,it seemed to turn out ok . Is this normal for the brine to turn to jelly?? Can anyone explain? Happy bacon ,!


----------



## robert55936

Started smoking bacon this morning . At what temperature should I be at 210 ??[ATTACHMENT=2998]Baconyes (217k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## countryboy-q

What about cold smoking?


----------



## AndrewChristensen

So I'm not exactly NEW to smoking but I'm very much an amateur. I've got an electric vertical smoker (Masterbuilt). I want to make this bacon and I have a slab curing but I'm curious about the timing and temp. I see you're saying 34 hours, but what temp do you smoke it at? My smoker won't produce smoke under about 120 degrees which I think may be too high for bacon. I want to smoke the bacon not cook it in the smoker. Dose this method really need an offset/cold smoker?


----------



## pc farmer

AndrewChristensen said:


> So I'm not exactly NEW to smoking but I'm very much an amateur. I've got an electric vertical smoker (Masterbuilt). I want to make this bacon and I have a slab curing but I'm curious about the timing and temp. I see you're saying 34 hours, but what temp do you smoke it at? My smoker won't produce smoke under about 120 degrees which I think may be too high for bacon. I want to smoke the bacon not cook it in the smoker. Dose this method really need an offset/cold smoker?




You need a AMNPS for that MES.   Todd is a sponser here.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm


----------



## pops6927

You can hot smoke or cold smoke.  Myself, I prefer to hot smoke at minimum 225° to an internal of 135°, partially cooked, minimum.  It still needs further cooking in the pan to a minimum of 145° to be fully cooked, killing pathogens.  I smoke bacon/buckboard bacon to the latter, 145° because of two things: 1)  I know me, and i want to 'sample' - repeatedly, and don't want to get sick from food poisoning, and 2) I frequently divide up and give my products to my sons, who also share with their friends and families and I CERTAINLY do not want to risk harm to them whatsoever.  One single trip to the ER can cost far more than $500 or much, much more, and if my products take 10 or more people to the ER because of my inconsiderate error, I can not afford $5,000 or more in ER bills.  Not after paying hundreds of thousands of dollars for 5 strokes.  It is your choice, but safe is far better than sorry.  Todd Johnson has fantastic products for hot and cold smoking, even grilling.  But, think and do wisely in your endeavors.  (Oooohhhh, try smoking cheeses... and vegetables... oh!  Portabella Mushrooms!... I could go on and on... he invented THE PERFECT smoking machine!!!  The curing brine gets thick as it is exchanging curing ingredients into the meat and plasma and blood out from it; perfectly normal.  If it gets ropy (bubbly, like it is fermenting  - which it is), just replace the curing brine for fresh and check your fridge temp, it may be too warm.

www.amazenproducts.com)
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/thanksgiving-and-christmas-cheese-smoking.269658/


----------



## mneeley490

AndrewChristensen said:


> So I'm not exactly NEW to smoking but I'm very much an amateur. I've got an electric vertical smoker (Masterbuilt). I want to make this bacon and I have a slab curing but I'm curious about the timing and temp. I see you're saying 34 hours, but what temp do you smoke it at? My smoker won't produce smoke under about 120 degrees which I think may be too high for bacon. I want to smoke the bacon not cook it in the smoker. Dose this method really need an offset/cold smoker?



Here's all you need to know, courtesy of Bearcarver:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/bacon-extra-smoky.108099/


----------



## chappy4o

hey all, so looks like its been a bit since someone has played with this so  . . . . . here's to resurrecting awesomeness.

Question. is 34 hrs really necessary? i was thinking maybe 12 or or 16 ????
Question. after rinsing, drying and smoking, is it ok to leave in the reefer (covered or uncovered) until i can slice it?
Also, does external temperature have a bearing on performance. It's pretty damn cold

thanks


----------



## wade

The length of time that you smoke is really down to personal taste. I find that 12-18 hours is more than sufficient. After smoking leave it wrapped/vac packed for several days in the fridge to allow the smoke flavours to penetrate the meat.
If the bacon is immersion cured then it needs to be used quickly because of its relatively high moisture content. To maximise the fridge life keep it unsliced and if you are not going to eat is within a couple weeks then freeze it. If you want bacon with a longer unfrozen shelf life then you would need to dry cure it.


----------



## RBL

can you use something instead of pink cure salt


----------



## pops6927

Cure #1, Pink Curing Salt, InstaCure #1, Prague Powder #1 are all the same thing: 6.25% sodium nitrite and 93.75% plain, non-iodized salt.  TenderQuick is a combination of ingredients, both sodium nitrite and sodium nitrate, and is not interchangeable with Cure #1.  Celery Powder is unregulated and not advisable to use, as there are no controls on it;  whereas Cure #1 is highly regulated and USDA approved.


----------



## hondabbq

pops6927 said:


> You can hot smoke or cold smoke.  Myself, I prefer to hot smoke at minimum 225° to an internal of 135°, partially cooked, minimum.  It still needs further cooking in the pan to a minimum of 145° to be fully cooked, killing pathogens.  I smoke bacon/buckboard bacon to the latter, 145° because of two things: 1)  I know me, and i want to 'sample' - repeatedly, and don't want to get sick from food poisoning, and 2) I frequently divide up and give my products to my sons, who also share with their friends and families and I CERTAINLY do not want to risk harm to them whatsoever.  One single trip to the ER can cost far more than $500 or much, much more, and if my products take 10 or more people to the ER because of my inconsiderate error, I can not afford $5,000 or more in ER bills.  Not after paying hundreds of thousands of dollars for 5 strokes.  It is your choice, but safe is far better than sorry.  Todd Johnson has fantastic products for hot and cold smoking, even grilling.  But, think and do wisely in your endeavors.  (Oooohhhh, try smoking cheeses... and vegetables... oh!  Portabella Mushrooms!... I could go on and on... he invented THE PERFECT smoking machine!!!  The curing brine gets thick as it is exchanging curing ingredients into the meat and plasma and blood out from it; perfectly normal.  If it gets ropy (bubbly, like it is fermenting  - which it is), just replace the curing brine for fresh and check your fridge temp, it may be too warm.
> 
> www.amazenproducts.com)
> http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/thanksgiving-and-christmas-cheese-smoking.269658/




pops, We all know and love your brine for curing bacon.
What is your methodology when it comes to the smoking side of bacon? You posted above that you hot smoke. is that all you do is the 225 until it hits 135?


----------



## pops6927

Actually, I keep smoking it until it gets to 145°, just to be safe.


----------



## powmacp

Bumping this thread as I just tried this brine.  It is quite easy to do and the result is very good.
Before putting the belly in the brine, I chose to remove the skin which was quite a job by itself for a none butcher type of guys.  
It sat in the brine for 13 days. After removing it  from the brine, I rinse it well in cold water than pat it down with paper towels than put it on a makeshift rak and back in the fridge overnight.
My pellet smoker was set at the smoke setting which hold it between 170 and 180F.  I lighted my amazen and then put the belly in the smoker.   At the 6 hour mark I raised the heat to 225F to bring the internal temp to 145 which took just over an hour.
After it was done I let it cool a bit then wrapped it in meat shop paper and let it sit in the fridge for another 48 hours.  After all said and done, I’m left with just shy of 12 lbs it.
It turned out very good although I would liked it with more smoke flavor.  Might have to invest in another amazen.


----------



## rgsherr

fpnmf said:


> No weighing,no calculator, just a simple recipe that works quite well, from a man I have known all my life.
> 
> Pops Dad..Carl Fassett owned a store and was very highly regarded for his smoked and cured products.
> 
> There are lots of ways to make bacon. This is what I use. From Pops6927..
> 
> real simple curing brine:
> 
> for every 1 gallon of water, add:
> 
> 1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)
> 
> 1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]
> 
> 1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix
> 
> 1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt
> 
> stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in
> 
> weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed
> 
> Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.
> 
> You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce.  The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces).  You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters.
> 
> I add pepper,onion, garlic, old bay.
> 
> My buddy Raptor and I split a 4 bellie case a few weeks ago.
> 
> Cut them up and put them in a bucket with the cure mix...then into the spare fridge for 15 days.
> 
> No specific reason for 15 days..it just worked out that way.
> 
> Rinsed and put back in the fridge with a generous coating of pepper onion and garlic on half. Added a thick coat of Slap Yer Mama on the other half.
> 
> 2 days later they got 34 hours of pecan dust smoke using 2 amazens.
> 
> Sliced off the skins with ease using my Granpas steel filet knife.. Skin side down cutting like skinning fish.
> 
> Back into the fridge for a couple days.
> 
> Used my awesome Berkel commercial slicer and had 22 pounds sliced and 2 pounds of ends in no time.
> 
> Vac packed using Lisa Bs superb bags.
> 
> Try it you will like it..
> 
> Here's the B-View. Enjoy!!
> 
> View attachment 464785
> 
> 
> View attachment 464786
> 
> 
> View attachment 464787
> 
> 
> View attachment 464788
> 
> 
> View attachment 464789
> 
> 
> View attachment 464790
> 
> 
> View attachment 464791
> 
> 
> View attachment 464792
> 
> 
> View attachment 464793


Wondering where you get pecan smoking dust?  Can't seem to find it anywhere, even with Google. Thanks


----------



## mneeley490

rgsherr said:


> Wondering where you get pecan smoking dust?  Can't seem to find it anywhere, even with Google. Thanks


 Right here.
And here.


----------

